# Ohiogoatgirl's 2018 Lambing thread



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Butthead, white (half cormo, half shetland) 6y/o
- 4 shetland/cormo ewes, white (undetermined percentages, fine wool) 3-6y/o
- Midget, total mutt ('English blue' color and greying/silvering, dual coated, med/coarse wool) 3y/o
- Pigpig, total mutt ('English blue' color, medium wool. Mom to Fitzwilliam) ~5y/o
- Hairy, Katahdin/Romanov/Finn (tawny and white very katahdin looking, odd hairy fleece) ~5y/o

Fitzwilliam, black (mom is Pigpig, sire is possibly a shetland or possibly Butthead) will be 1y/o in late March
- shetland/cormo ewe, black (undetermined percentages, fine wool) 3-6y/o
- shetland ewe, black w/ white spot on top of head (fine wool, the smallest ewe) 3-6y/o

Lambing watch starts February 24 (day 144 from the day I put the groups together) and goes through the end of March. All the ewes seem round and I am hoping they all caught quickly and can have the worrisome part over fairly quickly once it starts. If anyone didn't take they will lamb starting in April and the sire could be either ram. I am hoping they bred to their chosen beaus though! 

I have been watching Hairy to pop since Christmas time! I can hardly believe she held out and bred with the other ewes. She just keeps getting bigger and rounder!

Right now my guess would be that they will lamb in approximate order of...
Hairy
Pigpig
Midget
black shetland/cormo ewe
white shetland/cormo ewes
black shetland

This I am going entirely by gut instinct right now because I don't know how big the ewes usually get (other than Pigpig and Midget) and if they tend to have singles or twins etc. I am guessing the lambs from most of them will be fairly small, like a slightly larger shetland lamb size. Going by the lambs sizes from Butthead at his previous home. 
Pigpig I am hypothesizing may have a bigger single (like Fitzwilliam was) or slightly bigger twins. She looks big.
Hairy I am hypothesizing will have the biggest newborn lamb(s). Based on her mix of breeds and how big she is. And she just keeps getting bigger! She certainly has more capacity for larger lambs.

28 days and counting! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2018)

How exciting! Lambs are so tiny, cute and sweet. I love to hug them, but that doesn't last long, LOL. A lady came out yesterday just to hold a lamb. I took her picture with her phone. She had a blast. Lambs are so adorable, I can't keep them all to myself!

Waiting on pictures!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 28, 2018)

Before and after pics. PLEASE.  Nobody ever tires of lamb pics, or sheep pics. for that matter (well, I don't anyway)

I have 50 odd in lamb expecting about 115 lambs......so I'm expecting laughter and tears, excitement and disappointment, new life and, sadly, new death.....

 I will select a few favourites to take pics. of and take the first pics. in about 6 weeks as they are due to start lambing from 15th March.

Ohiogoatgirl, get that camera out


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2018)

Cant wait to see the new lambs !!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 28, 2018)

I haven't had the time/brain cells to get the camera out there in a good while. I tend to have my phone handy though so instagram links will have to do for now. 

Short clip- Butthead drinking from one of the spring developments (in progress, like everything else around here...)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUho0IHHtg/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Butthead (sept 2017) in all the nose wrinkled glory (they are more prominent during breeding than the rest of the year)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BZla0hzHi3n/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Ewe butts, feed time
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea3_QUndlB/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Short clip- Pigpig continues to be unimpressed with me.. I tell you she has the attitude of a cat! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUj5ZIHFx5/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Midget's flerfy wooly butt that I just adore 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea4EN6nlcF/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Short clip- *cheek squeeze!* Midget can be such a lovey goober.. I suspect as we get closer to lambing there will be some attitude changes in the ewes. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUjDtsn4lp/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Hairy just gets bigger.. And bigger.. And bigger.. And bigger.. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea4VA4nbfD/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Short clip- Hairy back on Jan 1! Almost a month ago and nearly a month more to go!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BdZde0fnn7l/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Hairy back on Dec 5! She was doing the 'big belly stretch' then and now looks fat as a tick.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcU7DZNHmUp/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- black shetland/cormo ewe
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea4a93HVUG/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- black shetland ewe. You can never see it in the picture but she really does have a belly!
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea4lfCHAY8/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pics- the white shetland/cormo ewes
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bea4Ph0HHG6/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- black shetland ewe on right, Fitzwilliam on left (November 2017)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbvljdUnlU5/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Pic- Fitzwilliam (oct 1 2017)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BZtbuTHnoYY/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 30, 2018)

Hairy is getting quite taut-bellied and her back end looks to be getting puffy. So I just now checked the date I removed the rams... 9/5/17... which puts the latest due date for her (before my planned breeding groups) at... Today! What?! For some reason I thought her due date would have had to been like two weeks ago. Apparently I didn't check the dates and check it, I just thought it was a week or more passed already... So she could very well pop anytime from today through Saturday if she got bred the last day or two before separating the rams...

Life sure stays interesting around here!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2018)

everything "comes out" well!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 30, 2018)

Went out tonight and the sheep were all at the top of the paddock where the current two round bales are. They finished knocking down the smaller bale and the current hay pile from the remaining center is where they were hunkered down. No lambs. There wasn't any big wet spot at the round bale area or in the area around the shelter.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2018)

Again nothing this morning or evening (ahem, 11:30 at night)... I managed to get a look at her back end (thank lord she is docked because I'd never have seen) and she is all puffy and jiggly. The other day when I noticed it she was like 20% puffy.. This morning I would have had her at 50% or so.. This evening was like 80%.. 

And of course tomorrow is an early morning and leaving day so my luck she will have them sometime tonight or tomorrow while we are gone. I am just crossing my fingers for easy birthing and healthy offspring! As big as she is I am mostly worried if she has a giant single. Since she is katahdin/Romanov/finn though I am really hopeful for twins though. Plus Butthead threw all twins his last year lambing (the farm where I bought him from) and it is more likely he bred her than Fitzwilliam. So we shall see!

Plus heaven knows what the heck colors or patterns they/it will have! And with her being crossed and both rams being crossed the possibilities are just about anything. And just to see how the wool looks on the offspring will be really really interesting!

Did I mention I'm excited?!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 1, 2018)

Waaaiting game... Still nothing. The temp dropped and we got some spitting rain turned snow. If Hairy was at 80% before then she has surpassed 100% now! I swear if she holds out passed Saturday I'm going to threaten her! This is supposed to be lambing, not a hostage situation!  She can't hold 'em/it in there forever!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Speaking of snow.. Short clip of me two weeks ago when we got several inches.. Pleading with the weather to at least make up it's mind.. Since then we have gotten more frequent fluctuations from 40-45*F days, teasing sun, rain, a crazy thunderstorm, snow and 20*F temps, more 40*F days, rain again, rain turn to snow,.... 
It's just screwing with me now...  If we can keep it above 20*F for the next month I'll be happy enough to get by though! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeHVhPrnF7m/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Sept 7, 2017 Proof Hairy wasn't always fat as a tick... Katahdin/Romanov/finn (I don't think I said that here yet) and most likely bred by Butthead the cormo/shetland ram. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvVKhxneBc/?tagged=charactercrossbreed


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2018)

You really should consider contacting support and seeing if you can change your name to Ohiosheepgirl... justsayin


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> You really should consider contacting support and seeing if you can change your name to Ohiosheepgirl... justsayin



Meh, I'm attached now.. Lol. Plus I have the same name on several forums and I'd just confuse myself


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Home from work, went out and checked on the sheep. I couldn't quite see if Hairy had a 'loogie' hanging from her back end... or if it was a very perfectly placed piece of hay... And every time I got a straight on look at her back end there was a puff-ball wooly idiot (or three) in the middle of us so I couldn't see a darn thing... 
Luckily I am off work tomorrow so unless I fall asleep here right quick (pfft! yeah right!) then I will most likely head back out before I go to sleep.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 3, 2018)

1am check.. It's 12*F and with the dusting of snow and clear sky I didn't turn the light on until I was into the paddock. Bright enough I had a distinct shadow in the moonlight. Always makes for pretty scenery. The temp however was less enjoyable...
Still unsure if Hairy has some discharge or not. I'm tired. See what the morning brings.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 3, 2018)

During feeding I lucked into all the ewes going into the shelter. All of them all at once. Score! So I pulled the panel around and tied it up. After they finished the feed I wrestled most of them to check for udders. I hadn't thought to check them like a month ago for a baseline. 

Hairy- absolutely nothing. If I didn't already know she has lambed at least once before I would have guessed she hadn't. The skin isn't even a little paunchy. Her back end might be saying "babies at any moment" but her udder does not.

white cross ewes- the two older looking ewes have paunchy udders. The younger two don't show anything.

Pigpig & Midget- paunchy udders.

black shetland ewe- no show

black cross ewe- slightly paunchy

All of the ewe's back ends are getting puffy. At this point I think Hairy could lamb tonight but I don't think it is likely. I think they are all due starting the 23rd.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 7, 2018)

Any lambs yet?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 7, 2018)

No change. I am assuming all will start about the 23rd. I am hoping for a good round of lambs decently close together. If one ewe goes per day I'll be done before the first week of March is over... Hey a girl can dream! 

Since there was some chasing with Fitz and his two ewes (blk cross ewe, blk shetland ewe) near the end of the groups being together I am guessing that they could be the last ones to go. Although just going by how round they all are I would not guess they are any farther behind. We shall just have to wait and see...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 10, 2018)

Thirteen days until Serious lambing checks begin!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2018)

The way you've been "talking" (posting) I was under the impression you were already "on watch"? Either way, best wishes for success and lots of ewe lambs.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been keeping up with you on insta, Im quite excited to see what your ladies produce


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 10, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> The way you've been "talking" (posting) I was under the impression you were already "on watch"? Either way, best wishes for success and lots of ewe lambs.




I am keeping an eye on them but I won't be doing morning/night checks or morning/lunch/night checks until at least the 21st or 22nd.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 10, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I've been keeping up with you on insta, Im quite excited to see what your ladies produce



Thanks! My phone screen is cracked and recently started really messing up so I haven't been able to post much this week or so. Hopefully getting a new phone on pay day and get more posting done.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 18, 2018)

Got the new phone! So I will have no excuses for no pics when the lambs start!

With the boys separate now I have upped the feed a tiny bit. Only because they are all looking so big and with less than a week until the first possible due date they will be working on building up those udders! 

Speaking of.. This morning I checked Midget and her udder has grown significantly! It will be interesting to see what order they lamb in and who shows an udder sooner or closer to lambing. I am trying to remember to take notes on all of this for future years. 

I talked to Hairy's previous owner and last year she lambed late February with a very big single ewe. Said she was big as a bus. I told her she's been big as a bus since December!  So I am really hoping for twins rather than a huge single. Although I think with the katahdin in her she will probably tend to throw bigger birth weight lambs.


Also thinking about when is the best time to put in ear tags and band tails. I want to wait a couple days at least for the tags because it seems like their ears are too delicate right after birth.

THREE DAYS until serious lamb watch begins!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 19, 2018)

HAIRY HAS UDDER DEVELOPMENT 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfYyNexnZAg/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

The shetland ewe. Her belly is the most obviously round (after hairy) apart from her small frame. There was a bit of late flirting from Fitz with her and the black cross ewe so they may go about the same time as the others or a while later.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfYy1FtnWQy/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Hungry boys. They were not happy about the rain.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfY1lYEHW5C/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 20, 2018)

With the white ewes I am considering possibly options if they lamb close together. As the ewes do not have tags or any notable differentiation other than the younger looking two and the older looking two. I was really hit with this when I wormed them and had to have hands on the next ewe as not to double dose any of the white ewes... 
Thinking that I will be banding tails will help. If one lambs in the morning I will hopefully have checked them and banded tails, taken weights, etc. before the next one goes. So the newer lambs won't have tails banded yet.

However after the first couple days if I end up with many white lambs I will have to rely on the lambs going to the correct ewes. I was planning to put in ear tags at a couple days old because newborn lamb ears are just so.. new and soft and tiny.. I hate the idea of putting tags in their tiny ears and having one rip out  I know that may happen but I want to try and avoid it.

I hate marking crayons but I was thinking if I got one I could do something like mark the first set with crayon mark on top of the head, then the next mark on the tails, the next on front legs, the next on back legs,... And I would make note of it in my notebook I have added to the lambing kit bin. This will help me to keep track of the lambs until I tag ears and then I can keep sort of track of the white ewes that way too. In case any have any sort of problem I can mark it as whichever number lambs mom. That will also be good to watch for in keeper ewes if any have problems I will know which ewe line is culprit.

Am I a little overboard with the ear tagging? I was thinking definitely before a week old.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't know if this will help but I use little #'d ear clips along with tagging just in case one loses there tag.  Then mark it in my notebook so I know who is who!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...rnzdW4LKGPh3yb7M5ZqnCryoMMrjtT8UaAmK9EALw_wcB


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 21, 2018)

We also use the D ear clips but we use the scrapie ones we have.

These ones specifically
https://nationalband.com/products/style-505/
They are pretty small and lightweight, harder to rip out then the plastic ones, though i do prefer the plastic ones as they are easier to read.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 21, 2018)

I've used a drop of food coloring on the head in a pinch. You can use the same color for the dam as the lambs. It rubs off on things a little if you use too much but I didn't have a problem with it staining the fleece and it lasted for a month or so.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 21, 2018)

oh that is fantastic idea!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 21, 2018)

OzarkSerenityAcres said:


> I don't know if this will help but I use little #'d ear clips along with tagging just in case one loses there tag.  Then mark it in my notebook so I know who is who!



I read up a lot on the metal ones before I ordered the ones I ordered (small plastic ones I could customize on one side and numbers on the other side). Midget and Pigpig had those little metal tags. Pigpig 'lost' hers a while ago and I haven't thought to inspect Midget's ear but I would guess she has by now as well. 
And on two of the facebook groups I'm on like 99% of people had problems with the metal ones. Tearing out, infections, even allergic reactions. Then I noticed Pigpig had lost hers so I just went with the smallest plastic ones from premier. I figure if they break etc I won't buy them again. But they were of the least complaint tags it seemed. 




Roving Jacobs said:


> I've used a drop of food coloring on the head in a pinch. You can use the same color for the dam as the lambs. It rubs off on things a little if you use too much but I didn't have a problem with it staining the fleece and it lasted for a month or so.



OHH! Good idea! I may even have some food coloring! I use marker in the rabbits ears to sex them so that was another thought. I will have to keep this one in mind though!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 22, 2018)

Vid clips from tonight's check. Hairy just looks more and more ready to pop at any moment.. Which makes me think she will keep me waiting until Saturday or longer..  
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfhi22lnANA/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 23, 2018)

The belly stare... Short clip of three of the white cross ewes.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfjqiwLHhWO/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Guesses as to who will have how many?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfjrpRUnUj7/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Hairy, twins. Pigpig, single. Midget, single. Shetland ewe, single (tiny twins??). Black cross ewe, twins. Two older white cross ewes, twins. Two younger white cross ewes, singles. 
Think pink you guys! 

Today I cleaned out the stalls.. I know, last minute  but there is only three of them and I have 9 ewes. And right in front of them is all the square bales. I am hoping tomorrow to move the bales around and make some room. I would really like to make enough room to bring over the panels and be able to have all the ewes in that barn once they lamb. They wouldn't have pasture access for that time but since everything is a muddy mess that is really what they need. It would also give me a nice little area to keep an eye on them all and not off on a wild chase with the wily ones. I want to work with the lambs plenty so that the replacements will all be plenty tame to work with going forward. 

Also it would give the paddock time to not be trampled and hopefully dry out!  And the ewes will be easily accessible to be grabbed and shorn. Which hopefully will be enough room for me to do the shearing in there too... Ugh I hope...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 25, 2018)

I got back in from the last check about midnight. No signs of labor. Hairy has slight discharge but nothing else yet to show. Me thinks she takes the hostage lambing as a challenge... 

It is raining... again... more... The paddock situation is not improving. I am not able to make room in the barn with the stalls to make a pen. May talk to dad about looking at it with me and coming up with a plan. Being that we won't need hay too much longer and there is plenty left still I might convince him to help me move some out into the overhang area to make barn space for a pen for the ewes.

Also one of the white ewes seems to have started rooing. So I'd like to get them really dried off even more so now. Their continued feed bill is kind of hinging on them making nice wool to sell.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 25, 2018)

I had really been trying to put vibes into the universe for Hairy to be up and around with a lamb or two when I got home... Tired I slogged up the hill... The ewes eyes gleam in the weak headlamp light, oh good they are near the fence I can just peek over at them... I turn on the big flashlight (real bright) and I swear it looked like Hairy was starting to prolapse. I panicked a half second. Went got feed, lured the ewes in the shelter, shut them (and me) in,... Stare at back ends... Nothin... She looks like her bits are going to just jiggle and slide right off she looks so ready to lamb..

Obviously I am relieved but I was really hoping I had seen wrong and it was actually a glance of hooves poking out.

Ugh. 

I don't work tomorrow so I am gonna stay up a bit and work on some spinning. Try to relax. And go back and check again before I go to sleep.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 26, 2018)

1:30am I checked again. I am not 100% what is going on but crossing my fingers because I am tired. 
I walked out. The ewes were all settled over near the fence so I walked that way and not into the pen. Shine the big light around. All laying down settled in, looks normal. One ewe got up and stretched and took a few steps. Somehow prompting most of the ewes to stand, stretch, and take a few steps over.
What I think I saw was some kind of fleshy mass (not terribly large) protruding from Hairy's vulva. Nothing like any pictures I have seen of prolapses. Reddish, pinkish, about the same as the fleshy outer bits on her. But definitely something outside of that very quickly and seemingly easily slipped back in once she stood and took a couple steps.

I am really crossing my fingers. I have done some extra reading up on prolapses and how to tie up a make-do harness. I am REALLY hoping there will be no trouble and she will have healthy lambs and be just fine in the morning. Any suggested recommended reading on prolapses? So far it seems like older ewes, fat ewes, or multiple lambs generally cause them. And while I have read about short docking correlating to higher rates of prolapse, she is docked shorter that I would do it but not wayyy up there like the show sheep are done. Her tail is like a silly bump that falls about half over her vulva.

It also figures that of any of them it will be the ewe that cost the most to have issues...  (not that any of mine have been all that pricey)..


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 26, 2018)

they start pushing lambs out real soon before you lose your mind.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 26, 2018)

No lambs.. This was me this morning telling the ewes a good what for! --> 

No change in Hairy's condition. She has some slight discharge (again) and looks totally unbothered. She is more vocal yesterday and today though. Usually only Midget and Pigpig bellow at me but she has joined in. Even when I am walkin across the paddock to the feeders she bellowed a couple times.


----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 26, 2018)

I had success w a prolapse. I followed the old timers advice and rinsed it in cool water
(couldn’t get all of the dirt off I don’t think you can in some cases) dusted the uterus w granulated sugar- which is supposed to reduce swelling, lubricated the uterus and my husband replaced it. I wasn’t strong enough. Vets don’t like the sugar idea because of bacteria and it’s really best to see a Vet especially to learn how to replace it in case you need to. We followed up w penicillin and our ewe is fine as is her jumbo lamb. There are arguments about whether a prolapsed ewe should be bred again. I haven’t decided. Good luck.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 28, 2018)

*** WARNING ** graphic explanations ** WARNING***

Well I called off work today. Went up to feed this morning and Hairy was way out the side of the paddock and was holding her back legs oddly the way she stood. She totally ignored me and the rest of the ewes walking toward the shelter for feed. I figured she either has a stuck lamb or prolapsed.

Sure enough she prolapsed. I had checked about 11:30 last night so happened sometime between then and about 10am. She was having none of me trying to get close to check her out. I had closed up the other ewes in the shelter so as not to rile everyone up trying to get Hairy. I ended up having dad come up and help me catch her. Finally got her with a cattle panel weir fishing trap sort of deal in front of the shelter. I thought my legs were going to give out from all the walking and jogging across and up and down the hill.

Got the halter on her and started the long walk (drag) over to the barn with the stalls. She was not very cooperative. Finally got her in the stall. Run around gathering up twine. Rig up a harness. Well I couldn't get her rigged up so I made up something myself that does alright. Except it is a harness but didn't go around her backend. So dad ties up this weird net thing. I'm like dad we need something to hold pressure on her bits not just hang on if she pushes it out again. Besides it was totally the wrong size to even be on her back end.

So I've got this spray bottle of water. I've scrubbed my hands and arms. I've got a bucket of water waiting outside the stall. The gross factor of me having to handle that pink/red mass is starting to climb. Spraying off the prolapse. Spraying off my hands. Spraying off the prolapse and wiping off bits of hay and 'other stuff'. Dad has never dealt with a prolapse before (we had dairy goats for years) and had only ever heard of prolapse after birthing. So as I am kneeling on the ground of the stall at the back end of Hairy.. I try to push things in and she bears down.. Dad gives a giggle and asks me if it feels like a breast.. Way to go Dad.. He was serious though he seemed to have a higher gross out factor about it than I did starting out. The weirdest thing to me was just how warm it was. I know weird to get grossed out about considering it all but it was.

So finally Dad and me manage to push and hold and she stops bearing down and it starts sliding back in! Ugh the squelching. Ew. And of course she can't pee like she was so me and dad got a nice urine bath up to the elbows getting it in the last of the way. Then dad was trying to feel around and make sure things weren't wrongly folded in itself or something but neither of us know what it feels like normally so we did our best. (Side note dad has pulled goat kids before but almost never had to reach in and then it wasn't all that much.)

Now we have to figure out what to use on her back end to hold her in. Dad comes up with this strapped plastic peanut butter lid and cuts out part of the center. Well it goes around her whole vulva area. So we kind of cross laced it with some cotton string. She has peed quite a bit and is drinking now.

I keep going up and checking on her. Between me getting the harness on her and us going in and putting her inside bits back inside she had a moment that I wasn't sure. It looked like contractions. If she was a goat I would have told you contractions 210% for sure. However the sheep keep proving me wrong so I'm unsure if she wasn't just straining and grunting in pain/discomfort because of the prolapse. Time shall tell.


----------



## Skiesblue (Feb 28, 2018)

Good job you all. It’s back in. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 28, 2018)

Just checked again about 10:30pm. She is acting more herself and has definitely drank a good bit of water now. I had topped off the little bucket in the stall to almost overflowing so I could really make sure if she was drinking. Her backside seems much less 'bursting at the seems' now. The lid is staying in place well. 
After we had her all tied up in the harness earlier I gave her some feed and she horked it down like her usual self so I am fairly confident she is feeling better.

While I had Dad up there earlier we talked about setting up a pen in the barn in front of the stalls. And got the bales moved over. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain but I am hoping if it isn't raining when I do chores (and dad is slow to start in the morning lol) that I can at least pull over the two cattle panels. We will be using one full panel and the second will be cut. Which works out fine because at least one of the panels was destined to be cut to fit it's gate destination. This will give me about 15ft x 6ft for the ewes plus the three stalls.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 1, 2018)

that everything stays in and she pops out a lamb for you soon.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 1, 2018)

It is going between pouring rain and sprinkling today. I got the two panels moved to the edge of the paddock but it isn't going to get moved and cut today. Perhaps Saturday. Then I will most likely get it setup for the ewes and see if I can start moving them over. 

Hairy's inside bits are still inside so keeping my fingers crossed.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfy1iqUHe5n/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Water water everywhere but not a drop to drink, water water sing or stare it's all gone down the sink.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfy03y_nR2c/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Hairy lambed a single ewe 3/6/17. Birth weight 10.74 lbs! And pretty sure she has gained a couple more in the days since. She is a big lamb and has some long legs on her. She is a really interesting reddish brown color, white on her face with a couple small spots in the white, a white dipped tail (long), and wee little white socks on her back feet. And her front legs are darker than the rest of her. On her main body the wool looks much lighter/creamy colored when you part it. Really neat crimp on her birth coat! 

Partly waited to post to make sure she was doing good and partly because I've been so busy and exhausted.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf_XyWungPz/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgCEWoDnsuD/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf_YQ2xHAxx/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

From today..
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgK2Fm2nNzf/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Midget's udder is more full and this evening was definitely feeling close to being tight-full. Pigpig's udder was more full but she looks to hold out, last year she was really tight udder before lambing.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 11, 2018)

Today I started doing two feedings and upped it a little more. (after midnight so I guess yesterday lol)
The white cross ewes are in the paddock and a couple days ago I moved Midget, Pigpig, blk shetland ewe, and blk cross ewe over to the barn in a pen. Hairy and the ewe lamb are with them in the pen now and the lamb is doing well.

I am off work tomorrow and it is supposed to rain. I am hoping to get chores done and take the blk ewes one at a time in one of the stalls and roo them. I believe they have a pretty good roo line going and I hope they will settle down in the stall with me to do it. 
And I have the blade shears to at least clean up Midget and Pigpig's back ends when I finished that. Midget's udder seems to be getting tight like she was when she lambed last year. Pigpig seems to have gotten more full and getting firmer than yesterday even. We shall see when they go.
Also the blk cross ewe's udder is filling out more. Not as much as Pigpig's so I think she has longer. The blk shetland ewe I haven't gotten to check her in a bit but I have spotted her udder filling out in the glimpse I got.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 12, 2018)

We got lambs! 
This morning about twenty minutes before my alarm went off my papa calls and says he sees a ewe with a lamb at the top of the paddock. It was one of the older looking white cross ewes. Twins! A white ram lamb and a really neat spotty ewe lamb! The ewe is a little bigger but weighs a pinch less at 7.45# and the ram at 7.6#
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgOkiaunOUj/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgOlC_VHFAp/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgOlbLJHR2P/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgO_KV4noUJ/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

I got the ewe and twins moved to the barn and settled in a stall. Hauled up water. Fed and did the rest of the chores. I only just got done stuffing some cold leftover pizza in my face when papa calls again. Lamb. What?! 
One of the younger looking white cross ewes had lambed about halfway up the paddock. Phew I did a lot of walking... 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgPALujniui/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
And guess what?..... More spots! Here I was worried about having all white lambs and confusing them all! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgPAj4mnTzv/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
He has an odd ear on one side. One ear is regular size, same as the twins ears, but the other ear is small and kind of seems like it just stopped forming? Like the round base of the ear is there but it is covered in skin and hair/wool but I don't think it is open at all with skin inside. I will have to investigate more as he grows and determine if it is just a quirk or likely to be genetic. He is really a looker though!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgPpUjsnx1q/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
Naptime after finally making sure everyone has nursed. And he certainly filled up when he figured it out.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgPqKrGnjF6/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2018)

Grats!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 18, 2018)

3/14
I get home from work and go out to do the evening chores. 11pm Midget was in the corner grunting and groaning with contractions. I get her into a jug and go feed the other ewes. 
11:24 contractions- https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVQsQ9n772/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
11:31 the contractions were very close and she was either laying down groaning or standing up as she finished groaning. I was timing them and the contractions were longer than when she would stay standing.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVRqUJnjuj/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
I got a glimpse of hooves and a few minutes later she was still straining. I went in and there wasn't any more just tip of hooves and tiny bit of nose. She gave a good push and there was enough of a leg out I could hold a little. As she gave the next push I just gave a little pull and out it came. 11:33 lamb on the ground.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVSNs1nxyJ/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
Hairy was at the gate bellowing when the lamb would cry. Nosey neighbors!  https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVTVcMHqG4/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
11:51 the first lamb is cleaned and going for the teat.. Got hooves peeking out for a second lamb! 
11:55 second lamb on the ground https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVUxcWHOUX/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
It's below freezing and windy so I went down to the house for a towel.. Came back out the door and nearly peed myself when I very nearly stepped on a big fat possum!
About 12:15am both were nursing and Midget kept turning in circles licking at one then the other.

Black ram lamb.. https://www.instagram.com/p/BgWcmP6nm4w/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
and reddish moorit ewe lamb (possibly spotting).. https://www.instagram.com/p/BgWcOt1nSH_/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Them this morning.. https://www.instagram.com/p/BgeG-bxHKWk/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

3/18
Last night I got home at 1am from my sister's birthday dinner (1.5hrs away) and go up to find the black shetland ewe had lambed. All cleaned up and not all dry yet so guessing about 12:45am birth. Healthy happy black ewe lamb, has some white hairs on top her head. Sired by Fitzwilliam. https://www.instagram.com/p/BgeFmvLHb6M/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2018)

I love watching the videos you post on insta, I especially love the coloring a bunch of the ewe lambs got


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 19, 2018)

3/18
I set up to try some shearing.. Go in the barn to grab the first (*cough* victim *cough*) sheep.. And Pigpig is in labor after having a bit of discharge and really ready looking back end for about four days now. So apparently I have to put on a brand new shirt for a ewe to lamb.. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BggjisGnKPH/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
Single white ewe lamb. Huge! 12.34# birth weight! 

And Midget's ewe lamb is such a silly little sweet thing. https://www.instagram.com/p/Bggg02nHgwX/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 26, 2018)

The saga of the black cross ewe lambing.. 3.20.18 I am tired. Two ewes left to lamb! The end is in sight!! (Swipe/click over to see all the clips) Ignore my haggard and frazzled talking well, more than usual.. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgks8dwnU_H/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
So Fitz managed 3 for 3 ewe lambs. Two black and one moorit. https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgkt6MpnOOV/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgl2sPBn9oo/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 26, 2018)

Nibble nibble!
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgtg9ycnnqv/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

Sniff sniff, nibble nibble...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgthFtsn5Zu/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats

The lambs are doing alot of tasting. The hay. The feed. My boots. My pants.... 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgthX27n5vj/?taken-by=girlwalkswithgoats


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 26, 2018)

Well it took me 45 minutes for the older ewe and 30 minutes for the younger ewe.. But they are both still holding out.. And managed to finally get them both over to the barn and into stalls. The older ewe has had slight discharge for several days now and her back end looks ready. The younger ewe has a good udder for a while but her back end isn't screamin baby time. Though the others didn't always so I am just waiting now.

With this weird spread out lambing I am seriously thinking to invest in CDIRs for breeding this fall. They are vaginal inserts with a hormone that halts the ewes cycling. Then you remove them and the ewes should all start to cycle at the same time. They come in a bag of 20 and are fairly pricey. But I'm thinking it averages about $7 per ewe and it will greatly save my sanity... What precious little of it may be left...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (May 4, 2018)

I am seriously behind on.. everything! But FINALLY finished lambing! If I had ANY RESERVATIONS about investing in the CDIRs they are out the window! 

4.6.18
The white cross ewe (older ewe which I have found out is from the same farm as Butthead and is also 50/50 cross) had white twins. Ram and ewe. Sired by Butthead. Doing great.

5.3.18 
The last ewe! FINALLY! The last white cross ewe had a single black spotty ewe lamb. It looks just like #3 and also has the weirdly formed ear, same side, but she does not appear to have any slant to her mouth. Assuming with the spots and the same ear thing that the sire is also Butthead. 
She was born around 8am. I moved mom and baby to a stall. Feed and water and do all the chores. Run off to the mill because I was already running late. (I volunteer with the historical society.) I get home about 3pm and check on her and she looks very not good. Laid flat on her side splayed out. I had to go in the stall and be right next to her before I could tell she was breathing. Limp as a wet noodle. More limp than a fresh lambed baby. Oh, did I mention we jumped straight from 50*F days to 80s* days?! Right away I know she can't have nursed yet because she wasn't this weak when I put them in the stall. Plus she just has a sunken look to her. Guessing dehydration as well as not having nursed yet.
Managed to get a tiny bit of colostrum into her. By 8pm I managed to get a few ounces in her and she had really perked up. I went out to do evening chores and put her with mom and she was spunky enough to go after and try to nurse. Managed to keep the ewe from being a complete idiot and jumping around like a rodeo clown... And she nursed! Huzzah! She got quite the guzzle on before the ewe got flighty again.
Today she took a tiny bit from the bottle but had more spunk. This afternoon she was alert and didn't want anything to do with the bottle and didn't want to nurse when I was trying to assist her but she has a little belly now so I will be keeping a close eye on her that she is nursing.


----------

